
Show HN: “KUKIE” – a messenger bot for startup resources – PH top 5 on 28 June - Aditya_DIKY
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/kukie-bot-for-messenger
======
rishabh_bose
With 389 Upvotes on Product Hunt. A great showing from the messenger Bot.

